
GitLab 8.12.4 released - dwaxe
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/05/gitlab-8-dot-12-dot-4-released/
======
Zikes
I love GitLab, but this minor point release doesn't seem to have anything
worth discussing.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Agreed. It's a bugfix, that's it.

~~~
sytse
Yeah, no need to post patch releases I think unless there is a big RCE (Remote
Code Execution) in them.

BTW In other news we just published [https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/03/yc-
application-office-ho...](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/10/03/yc-application-
office-hours/)

